# January 2019 Throwdown Voting.



## bmudd14474 (Feb 6, 2019)

1) Smacs: Smoked "Big Mac" snacks, composed of smoked ground beef, mixed with American cheese and yellow onion. Rolled in a tortilla and pan-fried. Served with Big Mac-style "Secret Sauce" for dipping!








2) Slow Smoked Pulled Pork Egg Rolls







3) Garlic Pretzel Bites stuffed with pulled pork served with a smoked mango habanero and irish white






4) Polish sausage, wrapped with bacon, and filled with Colby-Jack Cheese. Sticky Pig Dipping Sauce







5) Smoked, boudin-stuffed collard rolls with spicy mustard remoulade.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2019)

Nice job all...JJ


----------



## motocrash (Feb 6, 2019)

I missed this table at the party!
Dunno how many entries there were but congrats to all.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 6, 2019)

looks great. Nice job to all who participated


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 6, 2019)

motocrash said:


> I missed this table at the party!
> Dunno how many entries there were but congrats to all.



That was all of them.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 6, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> That was all of them.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 6, 2019)

Dang! Those all look great! WAAAY better than that game.


----------



## smokedout13 (Feb 6, 2019)

Awesome looking sides y'all. Congrats to the winner!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 6, 2019)

This is my favourite part :)


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 7, 2019)

All of them are great entries. This is a tough one.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 7, 2019)

Great looking snacks good job by all.

Warren


----------



## Braz (Feb 7, 2019)

I want to vote for all of them. Great job guys.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow.  Great work guys.  Agreed TOUGH call.  I want one of each!


----------



## link (Feb 7, 2019)

Congrats to all, you did a fantastic job! They all look great.


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 7, 2019)

Tough choice but I guess I will have to vote for one of them...which one?  If only I could taste them all to decide.


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 7, 2019)

Wow! Those are all some nice looking touchdowns. I think I will need some time to think about this one.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 7, 2019)

Took me a long time to cast my vote. Nice job by all!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 7, 2019)

All look great!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 8, 2019)

I wouldn't mind a bite or 2 of them all... Good job to all the entrants.


----------



## gary s (Feb 8, 2019)

Looks Great, My invite must have gotten lost in the mail ??

Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 8, 2019)

Without tasting 2-3 of each it sure was hard picking one to vote for.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 9, 2019)

I like how you think John..

Also we now have Milo sweet tea here in WI to wash down them entries ;) <Thought of mentioning that..ain't it an Alabama company!?>


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 9, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I like how you think John..
> 
> Also we now have Milo sweet tea here in WI to wash down them entries ;) <Thought of mentioning that..ain't it an Alabama company!?>


Yes, I believe they're in Bessemer, AL aka greater Birmingham metro area.


----------



## wbf610 (Feb 15, 2019)

How do I keep missing the throwdowns??

Good looking entires all.


----------

